# Yesterday was picture day!!!



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

So a friend of mine does amazing photography stuff and loves my girls so she offered to take their pictures. So freaking stoked! I've never managed to get decent pics of my girls. 

The black with dumbo ears is Sushi, the black with normal ears is Wasabi, and the REW is Popcorn. 

I think it probably shows that I pamper them way too much.

They turned 6 months old last week!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awwww I love their names! They look gorgeous !


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Very cute, but their names make me hungry, lol. I like how they're just sitting there in your hands.


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

I love my girlies. THey're soooo sweet. I can't wait to get an apartment of my own. They're gonna run crazy


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are so pretty


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

i love the pics. The one of popcorn is my favorite. They are beautiful rats.


----------



## Lacidia (Mar 20, 2012)

So0o0o0 cute. I like Popcorn.;D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

OMG they are lovely! <3


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all! I have to admit, I'm loving how fastidious my girls are. My friend has their brother, father, and uncle and omg they're messy, lol! I think I got lucky with these three!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the names. Beautiful pictures, too.


----------



## Bright.Side (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you. ^_^ Once their new cage mate is ready and big enough to go in with them(and her former owner's dumb is able to go on to new homes) I'll post pictures of her on here too. 

Some days I wonder if I'm going to die of cuteness. O.O'


----------

